# Skinny Chickens



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have 5 month old chicks and they seem to eat a lot of feed and they free range all day but they still seem very thin to me. I can feel a lot of breastbone. There are no other symptoms of anything. Normal poop, active, good combs, no mites, nothing......Should I free range them less? They do not seem to go to the feed unless they are in the coop.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They sound pretty normal to me...can you post some good pics? I wouldn't stop the free range, as it's the healthiest thing you can do for them and they will eat as much as they need when you feed them, on top of what they ate on forage.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like puppies when they get that leggy thing going on. During the high growth period chickens can be pretty scrawny.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I also have noticed this. However its their growth period, once they get past that they will start to fatten up. Winter is coming soon. They will start putting weight on and plenty of fat.


----------

